# Dbol "blue heart" 10mg



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

I know its and old opening sentence, "but my mate" has started a cycle of dianobol blue hearts 10mg, he plans to do a nine week course, upping from 10mg to 40mg.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Hes been training for many years and has used various steroids, he says!

<o></o>

Ive told him about this site and about some of the threads regarding these pills, advising him that he should probably not just take them alone and about PCTs.

<o></o>

Any chance somebody experienced can give me a "proper cycle" and anything else he needs to be taking with them and a explanation/plan for the pct.

<o></o>

I honestly say this is for a mate hence I want him to be ok.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

9 weeks will be harsh on the liver, I'd say 6 weeks max.

I personally would just do 50mg per day, but that's me.

pct should be nolva, clomid for 3-4 weeks.

Keep nolva on hand in case of gyno also


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

9 weeks is way to long personally for some one to be on orals he will **** his liver out at the end of that cycle IMO and there is no need for him to tapper up to 40mg ED I would stick with 30mg ED at max point, alot of lads get good gains on 20mg ED so I dont see a need for that much ED except for seriousl sides and water retention...

PCT can be just Clomid and Nolva, if bad test atrophy he will need a shot of HCG at the end of the cycle to give his nuts some size so that they can produce larger amounts of test.

I would say pct should be 50mg ED of clomid for 24 days and 28 days of nolva, with first day being 60mg second 40mg third 20mg then use 20mg and every 5 days half the dosage of the nolva. That is pretty much what I did for my PCT on TBOL....

Best of luck to him


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

a dianabol cycle only is ok and not for more than 6 weeks

pct should be 40mg nolva for 1.5 weeks and 20mg nolva for 2 weeks


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

hi

tell your mate that dianabol are usually used to kickstart a cycle

tell him the max is 6 weeks

tell him to have milk thistle to hand (sold in any chemist)

and why not stick at one amount the whole course id recommend 30 mg

and have pct sorted and to hand

to advise on a cycle we need to know what he wants out of it i.e bulk or cut

dianabol have a short half life so split his 30 mg between the day maybe 2 in morning and one an hour or 2 before training

he will put a lot of water weight with them make him aware of this also

hope this helps mate others may disagree but this is my opinion and i have been taking aas for 17 /18 years now on and off


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Why take pills when you can inject and save one body part the pain of processing the stuff. As everyone has said Dbol is great to kickstart and perhaps end a cycle or use as a suplement for only training days.

You gain loads of strength and size is mainly water and then loose most of it afterwards. But I feel it's great to use the strength gained to push oil based steroids harder.

My 2c worth.

P.S. ( why so many smileys...? )


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

wasn't there a dbol only diary on here.. low dose 2 weeks on/2 weeks off course?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> wasn't there a dbol only diary on here.. low dose 2 weeks on/2 weeks off course?


Yeah it was done by Samurai. Seemed to get good results. Wonder if he shat his liver out in the end though?


----------



## JimmyJames (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the info all,

Have printed and passed it on

I think what ever has been done in the past was wrong and now at least it will be done correctly.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I've done dbol for 10 weeks before, if you're healthy and you keep an eye on liver levels etc. there is no reason why it's not safe to do so.

Internet chinese whispers again, some 'expert' once said you shouldn't use it for more than 6 weeks a few years later everyone thinks it's fact.


----------

